# VoIp & Voice



## ID fatigue (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello all, 

I'm been living in Thailand for a while now and it's time to dump my USA cell service. While doing so, I'd like my folks back in the USA to not have to spend a fortune contacting me.

Can anyone suggest a free VoIp (virtual) phone number provider, that I can use in conjunction with Google Voice, to get calls from the USA forwarded to my Thai phone number?

Thanks!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Just stick with Google voice and use a VPN service - worked for me when I visited

https://www.quora.com/Can-I-use-VPN-to-get-Google-Voice-number


----------

